# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته های برتر ریاضی در دانشگاه ؟؟؟ !

## Ahmad-Rp

با سلام و وقت به خیر به شما دوست عزیز

من یه سوال دارم اونم اینه که رشته های برتر مهندسی دانشگاه ها که به الویت

بازار کار و درامد باشن چی هستن ؟؟؟

من علاقه ی زیادی به فیزیک دارم و یکی از الویت هام هم فیزک هست 

با تشکر !

----------


## moon girl

اگه واقعا رتبه تون خوب باشه
دانشگاه علوم پایه
رشته دکترای پیوسته فیزیک داره 
میگن اینده ات تضمینه

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> اگه واقعا رتبه تون خوب باشه
> دانشگاه علوم پایه
> رشته دکترای پیوسته فیزیک داره 
> میگن اینده ات تضمینه


فیزیک و هندسه  

بقیه درس ها به درد نمیخورن

----------


## maziar9675

اولویت جذب کار و استخدام با کسی است که رشته مهندسی مکانیک گرایش طراحی جامدات دانشگاه صنعتی شریف تهران بخوووونه!!!
نونش هم تو روغنه...

----------


## Demon Soul

فیزیک رتبه چندان خفنی نیاز نداره
پدر من با رتبه 1000 تونست بره فیزیک شریف :Yahoo (111): 
اما عمران و مکانیک از رشته های خوب توی ایرانه
مکانیک کامپیوتر برق هم از رشته های برترن ولی متاسفانه برق توی ایران بازرا کار نداره :Yahoo (101):

----------


## mkh-ana

کی گفته برق بازار کار نداره؟


خیلیم بازار کار خوبی داره فقط فارغ التحصیلاش دنبال خود برق نمیرن.

----------


## Demon Soul

> کی گفته برق بازار کار نداره؟
> 
> 
> خیلیم بازار کار خوبی داره فقط فارغ التحصیلاش دنبال خود برق نمیرن.


توی رشته تجربی پزشک عمومی ریخته برای همین پزشکی عمومی بازار کار نداره
توی رشته ریاضی هم از هر 200 نفر رتبه برتر 60 درصدشون میرن برق خوب مسلمه جا نمیمونه! برای همین نمیرن دنبال اون رشته 
برق تو ایران بازار کار خفنی نداره نه اونقدری که مکانیک و عمران میتونن داشته باشن

----------


## mkh-ana

> توی رشته تجربی پزشک عمومی ریخته برای همین پزشکی عمومی بازار کار نداره
> توی رشته ریاضی هم از هر 200 نفر رتبه برتر 60 درصدشون میرن برق خوب مسلمه جا نمیمونه! برای همین نمیرن دنبال اون رشته 
> برق تو ایران بازار کار خفنی نداره نه اونقدری که مکانیک و عمران میتونن داشته باشن


اشتباه همه اینجاست!


کی گفته کسایی که میرن برق ، برقو دوست دارن و همونو دنبال میکنن؟


70 درصد کسایی که میرن برق سراز جاهایی در میارن که فکرشو نمیکردن

خیلی از اون رتبه برترا اصلن نمیدونستن برق چیه و فقط به خاطر پرستیژ سمتش رفتن

برق رشته خیلی سخته ایی و بازار کار زیادی داره ولی اکثر افراد خود رشته برقو رو دنبال نمیکنن!!!!


رشته برق بالاترین ظرفیت رو در اکثر دانشگاه ها داره ولی اکثر بچه ها راه به جایی نمیبرن چون واقعن از این رشته چیزی نمی دونن و از صمیم قلب این رشته رو دوست ندارن!


توصیه من به شما اینه که اصلا سمت برق نرین حتی اگه رتبه تک رقمی آوردین فقط توی یه حالت سمت برق برین که دیوووووووووووووونه اش باشین!!!!

----------


## Demon Soul

> اشتباه همه اینجاست!
> 
> 
> کی گفته کسایی که میرن برق ، برقو دوست دارن و همونو دنبال میکنن؟
> 
> 
> 70 درصد کسایی که میرن برق سراز جاهایی در میارن که فکرشو نمیکردن
> 
> خیلی از اون رتبه برترا اصلن نمیدونستن برق چیه و فقط به خاطر پرستیژ سمتش رفتن
> ...


خوب من انتخاب برق بود درصورتی که به پزشکی علاقه دارم!
یعنی میگید برق نرم؟ اخه دیگه ریاضی رشته جذاب دیگه ایی برام نداره من فقط چون شنیدم برق سخت ترین رشتس میخوام برم 
من عاشق چیزای سختم ولی در کل واقعا شناختی با رشته های ریاضی ندارم بجز مکانیک و عمران !:yahoo (4):

----------


## Dynamic

برق بازار کار نداره؟ اینو فقط برای دو دسته میشه گفت یکی کسانی که فقط وقت انتخاب رشته شنیدن برق برترها میرن! اینام زدن و یکی کسانی که همین دانشگاههای الکی رفتند و توانایی طبیعتا نیمتونن داشته باشن!
ولی کسی با علاقه بخونه! کار هم بلد باشه هم ایران هم جاهای دیگه بازار کار بسیار خوبی داره!آدم نشونتون بدم نه یکی دو تا بلکه صدها نفر با برق و از طریق همین رشته و توانایی توی بسیار وضعیت هم اجتماعی و علمی و هم مالی خوبی دارند!
کلا در رشته ریاضی
برق و عمران و مکانیک و نفت و پتروشیمی و رشته هایی که نزدیکی بشتری با صنعت و بازار میتونن برقرار کنند اگر فرد توانایی داشته باشه بازار کار خوبی دارند. 
ضمنا برق در خارج از ایران اند! تاپ فیلد و های تک هست!

----------


## mahmoud.n

> اشتباه همه اینجاست!
> 
> 
> کی گفته کسایی که میرن برق ، برقو دوست دارن و همونو دنبال میکنن؟
> 
> 
> 70 درصد کسایی که میرن برق سراز جاهایی در میارن که فکرشو نمیکردن
> 
> خیلی از اون رتبه برترا اصلن نمیدونستن برق چیه و فقط به خاطر پرستیژ سمتش رفتن
> ...


یکی از دلایلی که برق خز شده تو کشورمون جهان سومی بودنمون
کسی که میره رشته ریاضی فک میکنه فقط باید مهندس برق بشه
کسی که میره تجربی فک میکنه فقط باید پزشک و دندون پزشک بشه
کسی که میره انسانی فک میکن فقط باید حقوق قبول بشه
جامعه هم به مهندس مکانیک نیاز داره هم پرستار هم روانشناس و ...

----------


## Keiv4n

پدرم خودش تکنسین برقه و منم عاشق این رشتم. کلاً مثل این که واسه ما ارثیه :Yahoo (94):

----------


## d4nte

هوا فضا چطور مطوره؟!!

----------


## maziar9675

> هوا فضا چطور مطوره؟!!



اگه بهش علاقه داشته باشی، عالیه...
هم بازار کار خوبی داره، هم در آمد خوبی!

----------


## Demon Soul

> یکی از دلایلی که برق خز شده تو کشورمون جهان سومی بودنمون
> کسی که میره رشته ریاضی فک میکنه فقط باید مهندس برق بشه
> کسی که میره تجربی فک میکنه فقط باید پزشک و دندون پزشک بشه
> کسی که میره انسانی فک میکن فقط باید حقوق قبول بشه
> جامعه هم به مهندس مکانیک نیاز داره هم پرستار هم روانشناس و ...


خوب چون رشته های شاخشن دیگه!

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> اگه بهش علاقه داشته باشی، عالیه...
> هم بازار کار خوبی داره، هم در آمد خوبی!


تو ایران بازار نداره یا باید بری ارتش یا سپاه

----------


## saeid_NRT

رياضي رشته هاي خيلي خوبي داره نسبت به بقيه رشته ها.
برق, مکانيک, مهندسيشيمي, صنايع, کامپيوتر, مهندسي پليمر, از رشته هاي جذاب و پردرآمدي هستن. آمااااا...... يکي از فاميلاي نزديکمون تو يه شرکت کار ميکنه دولتيه. ماه هاست دنبال يه مهدس برق هستن با اينکه همه جا پر از مهندس برقه ولي نتونستن يه نفرو استخدام کنن! ميگه دليلشو پرسيدم گفتن بابا طرف که مياد مصاحبه حتي بلد نيس خودشو معرفيکنه! ميبريمش پيش تابلو برق(فک کنم يا يه همچين چيزي) ساده ترين چيزاشم نميتونه توضيح بده....
خلاصه از من به شما نصيحت رشته هاي مهندسي فقط توي دانشگاه هاي مطرح طهران بخونيد.
رشته هاي علوم پايه و تحقيقاتي به درد نميخورن دکتري فيزيک و اينام چرته. فقط ميخوان بگن نگاه کنيد با اين همه تحر,ريم و ترو,ر و... داوطلبان فيزيک هر سال بيشتر ميشه! مطمئن باشيد فور,دو و اراکو نميدن دست شماها توش حقيق کنيد! بعدشم با اين توافق بيشتر بازار بچه هاي برق و مکانيک فقط اونايي که تو خارج يا شريف خوندن داغ ميشه نه فيزيک!
و من الله توفيق..

----------


## mahmoud.n

> خوب چون رشته های شاخشن دیگه!


خب منم حرفم همین دیگه 
هممون نه ولی اکثرمون دنبال تقلیدیم،میبینیم چی خز شده سریع میخوایم اون کارو انجام بدیم که الکی مثلن به قول تو شاخ بشی
این استعدادت که تو رو شاخ میکنه نه اون رشته ای داری میخونی

----------


## maziar9675

> تو ایران بازار نداره یا باید بری ارتش یا سپاه



داره عزیز من...
میتونی بری تو سازمان آب و هواشناسی، سازمان های بنادر و کشتیرانی، مراکز هواپیمایی استخدام بشی...

----------


## ebi18

اقا ظرفیت هوافضا کمه پس لطفا اگه علاقه ندارید نیاید به این رشته من میخوام برم:yahoo (4):
درامدشم خیلی پایینه اصن کار واسش نیس،ممکنه خارج از کشور نتونید برید و...
در کل رشته افتضاحیه :Yahoo (10):

----------


## d4nte

> اگه بهش علاقه داشته باشی، عالیه...
> هم بازار کار خوبی داره، هم در آمد خوبی!


بله خیلی بهش علاقه دارم




> تو ایران بازار نداره یا باید بری ارتش یا سپاه


:yahoo (19): :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (17): 



> داره عزیز من...
> میتونی بری تو سازمان آب و هواشناسی، سازمان های بنادر و کشتیرانی، مراکز هواپیمایی استخدام بشی...


همین؟!!من آرزو و هدقم چیزی بالاتر از این چیزای سادس




> اقا ظرفیت هوافضا کمه پس لطفا اگه علاقه ندارید نیاید به این رشته من میخوام برم
> درامدشم خیلی پایینه اصن کار واسش نیس،ممکنه خارج از کشور نتونید برید و...
> در کل رشته افتضاحیه


این همه دلایل آوردی برای خودت که طرفش نری..آفرین نرو :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (50): 
اصن همش ضرره

----------

